# new home in CT - Toro SnowMaster or Power Max?



## NewEngCT (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi Folks,

Just purchased a home in Connecticut and plan to buy a snowblower this weekend. 

Driveway is 125 feet, level, and single-car width. 

I have it narrowed down to Toro SnowMaster 824 and Toro Power Max 824/826. 

Not sure what to expect with snow in this area (new to area), and what these machines can handle...

Any recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Welcome to the tax-you-to-death state. I'm down in Milford near new haven. I had big two stage snowblowers over the years but in my area being near the water all I need is a single stage Toro. 

If you're inland or in the hills get a two stage but even then you wont need it for most of the snow we get.

Oh and don't listen to Gil Simmons on WTNH weather. He is a sensationalist and his weather forecasts are hype. NBC 30 isn't bad for weather.

Welcome aboard and don't forget your grocery bags at the store as Mr. Lamont just issued a 10 cent per plastic bag tax at the stores- ALL stores.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to Ct. Snowfall varies by area to some extent, with most receiving 3'-4' annually but the northwest area can get 6' in the higher elevations. I'm sure you'll find either snow blower to be fine for your needs, so I'd go with the SnowMaster purely on cost. Your flat 125' driveway will generally be cleared in under an hour with any good 24" snowblower. For the money you want to spend, though, I'd get an Ariens.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Tony P. said:


> Welcome to Ct. Snowfall varies by area to some extent, with most receiving 3'-4' annually but the northwest area can get 6' in the higher elevations. I'm sure you'll find either snow blower to be fine for your needs, so I'd go with the SnowMaster purely on cost. Your flat 125' driveway will generally be cleared in under an hour with any good 24" snowblower. For the money you want to spend, though, I'd get an Ariens.


Yes, get an Ariens.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, back to the OP's question. If you are in the area of low to medium snow get the Snowmaster. I've seen lots of videos and it seems to work quickly without much fuss. If you do get hammered more often go with the two stage. 
BTW go to the dealer early and stop on the way home and get some coffee and donuts to celebrate your purchase.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

was a toro dealer at one point in my life and wouldn't buy another toro now. 
as to the op's ?? before jumping the gun on either take a good look at how the housings are made and poorly welded leaving large gaps between sections on bare metal where the powder coat paint can't penetrate. look at my powermax 38801 thread's photo's, bet you go ariens


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@New,

Regarding the snow here, as I reside in the center of the state, I personally use the older, solid built machines. I have 2 stage units, …. four 24 inch Ariens, a 24 inch Craftsman and my fathers 26 inch Yardman. As you can see, I have a nice hobby,  . I suppose in this area, one could use an additional single stage unit, but in reality, if it is to much for my backpack blower or shovel, and not deep enough for my Yardman beast, then I just put one of the other ones in a high gear , … real easy.

We on average get a few dustings, a few 3 to 8 inchers, and lately, maybe get dumped with a couple 12 to 15 inchers. Many times in this area, just show some of the blacktop, and nature melts it real quick. I would certainly get a 2 stage if you are only buying one. I am sure an Ariens, or Toro if you so choose, will handle your needs, as long as you maintain it properly, and preferably store it out of the elements. As you can see, I am for the older units, with a taste for Ariens, as they have not made the original Yardman in like 50 years. I just rebuilt a 65' Ariens from ground up.

BTW, Welcome to Connecticut, one of the costliest states to reside in. I am sure you are moving here because of a job, as really to expensive otherwise.

You'll get some good info in these forums, … dress warm and always pay attention around a moving snowblower, … and stay safe.


----------



## NewEngCT (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome and helpful replies. It is expensive here!

We moved to Ridgefield. Does this influence your recommendation?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@New,

In my opinion, pretty much the same, as its the shore area, due to the ocean temps, that usually get less than inland. And if you were up in the northwest corner in the mountains, you might get a little more, like North Canaan, Salisbury.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

NewEngCT said:


> Thanks for the welcome and helpful replies. It is expensive here!
> 
> We moved to Ridgefield. Does this influence your recommendation?


Ridgefield confirms my Ariens recommendation. I know Ridgefield well and you won't want to be seen with the Toro. After all, do you drive a Chevy or a Bimmer?:smile_big:


----------

